# Right Ski , Left Ski ?



## Not Sure (Jan 18, 2016)

Was wondering how many people ski with the R-L  skis all the time . Had a stone grind done last year when I got my skis back they one had a "Right Ski " Sticker . 
When I was working in a shop years ago there was no designation , I cannot tell the difference with one or the other ? I'm thinking if you can then you either have a broken core lamination or a serious rock gouge. What reason would be the designation? Racers maybe ?but rec. skiing can't think of a reason off hand?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 18, 2016)

For racing I have my "race edge". These are for the inside edges rigjt beforw I get in the gate.
On my everyday skis, I just make sure I  switch them up all the time. You always wear your inner edges more.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes I do.  That is for tuning and use purposes.  I reverse them so that the skis wear evenly in between tunes (if that makes sense).


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 19, 2016)

Some ( not many ) skis are asymmetrical and require a left right designation. As Hawkshot stated, my race skis are marked so I know which is the "good" edge.  I swap the skis all the time, marked or not for consistent wear. On my current pair of all mountains I have a woods edge and an ice edge :-o


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2016)

My right leg requires an "alignment" adjustment.  I have layers of duct tape on one binding to make the correction.  If I didn't have the alignment issue, I wouldn't worry about a left/right ski.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sky said:


> My right leg requires an "alignment" adjustment.  I have layers of duct tape on one binding to make the correction.  If I didn't have the alignment issue, I wouldn't worry about a left/right ski.



You might want to get your boot fixed for this, instead of your binding.


----------



## Edd (Jan 20, 2016)

Kind of related, I use Kneebindings. They are foot specific, so I don't switch skis. I'd prefer to swap them regularly, to keep the edges evenly worn. I emailed Kneebinding about this a year or two ago and they replied that there's no known issues with the edges being unevenly worn. I'm skeptical.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2016)

I suppose switching edges to preserve performance should matter to me, but I'm too lazy and forgetful to keep track.  This weekend I used a different set of skis than the weekend prior.  I would have to make a note of last edge used.


----------



## Edd (Jan 20, 2016)

An easy way to do it is to swap them after lunch (beer) time. That way, minimal memory cells are required.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 20, 2016)

Have subtle different alignment issues between feet as well. 
Think I'll keep differences to bootsoles and have bindings-to-skis equal...will hinder hiking performance but at least a fix will be done.


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

Edd said:


> An easy way to do it is to swap them after lunch (beer) time. That way, minimal memory cells are required.



After a couple beers I do not care any more!  Just want to get back out there!


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> You might want to get your boot fixed for this, instead of your binding.



That was the plan...but the shop was concerned because the boot "lugs" are "hollow".  They didn't want to compromise the boot's integrity.

I went back to them earlier this season to re-check my alignment (I forgot my specifics).  They said there are bindings available now to accommodate alignment issues.

I opted for the duct tape solution. :>


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 21, 2016)

Wish I had time and energy to care lol - but I randomly put them on, so probably get evenly used over time. Husbands Icelandic skis have graphics that are R/L - but I don't think he bothers to look before clicking in. 

Almost 30 days in this year and my bases are frightening lol - so many rocks. Think I may need husband to wax em for me. But I don't notice so hate nagging him for nothing lol. Save that for critical issues.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 21, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Husbands Icelandic skis have graphics that are R/L - but I don't think he bothers to look before clicking in.



Yes, Icelantic skis do have the graphics that require R/L, but from my own experience, both skis ski the same (they're symmetrical).  Extra wear on the inside edge is something I have been noticing.  Gotta switch it up sometimes!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 21, 2016)

Sky said:


> ..They said there are bindings available now to accommodate alignment issues...



Sky..
Really! ..I've gotta try to find this!  
Will be interesting......to find, but I think I've got it.  Laterally set = Tecnica canted sole.  Fore/Aft = Think I'm eyeing taking off bottom of heel and adding (*This is the unknown factor) tough slurry/epoxy to top of heel lug for DIN.


----------



## Sky (Jan 23, 2016)

H'ya...I think it sounds great, no idea what they cost or who makes them. 

Summit ski shop in Framingham is where I heard it.  

I'm sure you can find them wherever.

If you score a pair, be sure to post pics and info.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2016)

The only pair of R/L skis I own are my rock skis, Salomon X-Screams, but it's very obvious because the tips curl like shoes.


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2016)

One of the advantages of NTN tele is that they do not have a left and right binding like tradtional 75 mm tele bindings do.


----------

